# Banana Chips & Freeze Dried Fruits



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

I was just wondering what the concensis is on banana chips & freeze dried fruits is (in moderation, of course!)?

Thanks!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You want to avoid dried fruits and vegetables. They are a choking hazard.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html


----------

